

HitchBOT destroyed in Philadelphia, ending U.S. tour - BillShakespeare
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/hitchbot-destroyed-in-philadelphia-ending-u-s-tour-1.3177098?cmp=rss

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990881)

